# Scandinavian in Dubai



## Kaley (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all!  <3

I'm 26 years old female from Finland and I'm most likely going to move to Dubai in August. I'm a teacher and If I move, I'll be home teaching two finnish kids at their home. At the same time Im very extied and scared!

What is Dubai like for western women? For example, Would it be safe for me to walk alone? I'd be getting my own car, so that is probably making things a bit easier? How about meeting new people? My first priority would definitely be my job, but I would really hope to spend my free time with other young(ish) people. So how. Where? When?

My head is full of questions, so sorry for scrappy text. Also, english is not my first language, so I hope Im understood here and that I'd be understood in Dubai


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's generally safe enough for women, even to walk around alone. Some will tell you it's the safest place in the world, but that's certainly not true. Just be sensible and you'll be fine, so no accepting lifts home in a man you don't know's car, going to parties with men you don't know, etc. 

And some of that applies to men you do know, in this part of the world, they generally don't know how to behave around European women, and while you think you're showing them 100% platonic friendship, they think you're asking to get laid (especially if you have blonde hair).

If you're missing stuff from back home, they have some Finnish biscuits/cakes here although it's mostly Swedish: https://www.facebook.com/NordicCrownBakery

There's plenty of online meet-up groups that I'm not allowed to post on here as the moderators will say I am advertising rival websites, but easy enough to find on Google I think. Just make sure you're meeting up with a large group of people.


----------



## Kaley (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Gavtek! 

Thank you for your reply! So with common sence I'll do just fine? I am outgoing and I like to meetnew people, but I do also watch my back. Its just nice to hear that me being a single western woman doesn't automatically mean that Im "free meat". And I guess Im in luck; no blonde hair 

Thank you also for the link to the bakery's FB page. I'll visit that palce for sure!

Any change you could PM me with info about those meet-up groups? I would really appreciate it <3


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No PM's until you've made 5 posts, but just Google "new in town Dubai" and you'll find something.

Some people will think you're free meat, but they're very, very, easily avoided and ignored.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Kaley said:


> Hi all!  <3
> 
> I'm 26 years old female from Finland and I'm most likely going to move to Dubai in August. I'm a teacher and If I move, I'll be home teaching two finnish kids at their home. At the same time Im very extied and scared!
> 
> ...


I lived in Finland where abouts are you? 

anyway typical shy Fin "english is not my first language, so I hope Im understood here and that I'd be understood in Dubai" stop being so shy your English is perfect 

Also my partner is Baltic, with Blonde hair. She does get the looks, and guys do come up to her when I am not around. So she wears a wedding ring, and just flashes if things get uncomfortable. Anyway, if a guy annoyed her she'd knock them out. I think this place is safe for single women, but be careful and don't stress


----------



## Pelagia (Jun 8, 2015)

Moi! 

I might be overestimating the safety of women here, as the last country I lived at was India... But this is one of the aspects I really enjoy in Dubai: I can walk on the street alone without anyone bothering me. And even if a random guy tries to strike up a conversation with me, they back off after a polite "no".


----------



## Kaley (Jul 11, 2015)

Gavtek said:


> No PM's until you've made 5 posts, but just Google "new in town Dubai" and you'll find something.
> 
> Some people will think you're free meat, but they're very, very, easily avoided and ignored.


Thank you so much for your tips! I think I found something and I also joined a FB group as well. Thanks <3 <3




iggles said:


> I lived in Finland where abouts are you?
> 
> anyway typical shy Fin "english is not my first language, so I hope Im understood here and that I'd be understood in Dubai" stop being so shy your English is perfect
> 
> Also my partner is Baltic, with Blonde hair. She does get the looks, and guys do come up to her when I am not around. So she wears a wedding ring, and just flashes if things get uncomfortable. Anyway, if a guy annoyed her she'd knock them out. I think this place is safe for single women, but be careful and don't stress


Haha thank you  I guess Im shy when it comes to my english skills, but yeah I guess I'll get along just fine.

I live in Helsinki. Where in Finland did you live? And how long have you been in Dubai? Thab you for your reply, it's nice to get advice before moving 





Pelagia said:


> Moi!
> 
> I might be overestimating the safety of women here, as the last country I lived at was India... But this is one of the aspects I really enjoy in Dubai: I can walk on the street alone without anyone bothering me. And even if a random guy tries to strike up a conversation with me, they back off after a polite "no".


Moi! Mitä kuuluu?

Wow you are from Estonia! How long have you been in Dubai? Are there alone or with someone? What about you, have you got new friends there and if you have, how you have done in?


----------



## Kaley (Jul 11, 2015)

I guess I sound like a weird weird girl who is very pathetic, but actually I think Im funny, outgoing and nice to chat with. And normal! Its just so scary to go to a completely new place without knowing anyone. I guess Im just really scared that Im going to spend all my time there alone.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Kaley said:


> I guess I sound like a weird weird girl who is very pathetic, but actually I think Im funny, outgoing and nice to chat with. And normal! Its just so scary to go to a completely new place without knowing anyone. I guess Im just really scared that Im going to spend all my time there alone.


Nahh you sounds like every single person who's moved to UAE. A little apprehensive due to it being a Muslim Country. Don't worry  

And I lived in Kotka. 

Moi Moi.


----------



## Pelagia (Jun 8, 2015)

Kaley said:


> Moi! Mitä kuuluu?
> 
> Wow you are from Estonia! How long have you been in Dubai? Are there alone or with someone? What about you, have you got new friends there and if you have, how you have done in?


This time I've only been here a few weeks, but I lived briefly in another emirate last year. Actually, most of my friends in Dubai I've met outside Dubai, but we've all ended up here. Let me get my necessary 5 posts together, and then I'll PM you!


----------



## Kaley (Jul 11, 2015)

Pelagia said:


> This time I've only been here a few weeks, but I lived briefly in another emirate last year. Actually, most of my friends in Dubai I've met outside Dubai, but we've all ended up here. Let me get my necessary 5 posts together, and then I'll PM you!


Oh that sounds good  This is my 5th post, so I guess now I can receive PMs as well


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Kaley said:


> Oh that sounds good  This is my 5th post, so I guess now I can receive PMs as well


Yeah. The classic my English is not very good 

Don't worry about this place - honestly  But stay away from The Rascal.


----------



## a7mdo77 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi kaley, i believe you will like it here. it is very very safe. there are people everywhere and you never feel scared to walk alone at night. as for meeting new people, dont worry about it. you can find groups of other expats basically anywhere. i know many people that came to dubai who were worried about the same thing and ended up loving it here and calling it home.


----------

